# Discord: Free Voice and Text Chat for Gamer + Gamer Server



## ancrion (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte euch heute ein neues VoIP Programm vorstellen namens *Discord*

Es ist komplett kostenlos, jeder kann kostenlos einen Server erstellen und einfach verwalten, die Server haben *keine* maximale Slotanzahl. Der Serverstandpunkt kann auch ausgewählt werden z.B. Frankfurt, Amsterdam etc.

Hier mal die ganzen Vorteile von Discord gegenüber Ts3, Curse Voice und Skype:

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151207/a9sd2k8n.png

Das geniale ist, man kann auf dem Server schreiben, es gibt *verschiedene* Textchannel die man erstellen kann und zusätzlich gibt es auch verschiedene Voice Channel.

Ihr könnt auf den Servern online sein und so wie in Whatsapp schreiben, ohne im Voice Channel zu schreiben.

Hier mal ein Bild:

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151207/zh5wrpjs.png
In Zukunft kommen noch viele Spiele wie Overlay, Einzel Voice Anrufe und vieles mehr.

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151207/ojknqe6z.png

Den Rest könnt ihr auf https://discordapp.com/ nachlesen sowie kostenlos downloaden.

Ihr könnt es auch im Browser direkt benutzen, die IOS und Android App ist ebenfalls gratis!

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir viele auf dem Server werden, dann könnten nette Unterhaltungen entstehen und wir würden immer Mitspieler für Games finden 
*Discord: Free Voice and Text Chat for Gamer + Elitepvpers Server*

*Und hier noch der Link für den Server:* *https://discord.gg/0gk6EEpT4SLfOMIv*


----------

